# Help with LED lights



## papheteer (Apr 13, 2017)

I am thinking of trying this: https://www.amazon.ca/Germinating-H...id=1492111010&sr=8-7&keywords=led+plants&th=1

I grow in shelves 4 ft long and 2 ft wide. Some shelves I use 4 t5HO's and some shelves I use 4 t8's. Plants get about 400-600 FC, depending on which self.

I tried reading the description of the LED fixture but I must say I didn't understand a thing! Is one enough per shelf? It says that one would cover 2-3 sq. meter of growing space. How far should it be from the plants? Is the spectrum good for paphs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gego (Apr 13, 2017)

Based on my experience, 18W spread out four feet wide is not going to be enough. Maybe three or four placed about a foot from the leaf. I dont like those red and blue combos, I prefer full spectrum. If youre not in a hurry, try some LEDs at Homedepot first. They have tubes and bulbs at 4K brigthness, like daylight. They are in expensive for experiment. If you like the results, then you can dig dipper in your pocket. 
Also search Naoki's posts about LEDs. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## naoki (Apr 13, 2017)

There isn't any relevant information there, so it is difficult to say it. But it is likely to be an overpriced inefficient one. There are HUGE differences among LED fixtures depending on how they are designed, so I would be careful if they don't provide relevant information.

How many shelves are you planning to covert? How is the quality of T8 fixture you have? Can you use a wire-stripper?

If you have lots of shelves to cover and if you have mostly T8 fixtures instead of T5HO, it is probably better to get Sunritek T8LED direct from China. You do need to bypass ballast, but it is easy. If you don't want to bypass ballasts, and if you have T8 fixtures with decent T8 ballasts, then you can get some fairly efficient T8/LED from Lowes (or HD). I think that they should have some Phillips or Osram. There are T5HO LED bulbs, but they are usually less efficient (or expensive). I think Amazon has some by Hyperikon.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 13, 2017)

I would seriously consider buying a quantum sensor if you primarily grow under lights. Going off of "wattage" is just like saying that it is 90F because the sky is blue.

Find what the best PAR is for what you want to grow and find a light that can replicate those readings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 14, 2017)

It looks too cheap to be good.
Quality aquarium LEDs cost many times this amount.


----------

